# First lockback



## Steve Smith (Dec 15, 2019)

What a pain it was making this. I had issues with trying to peen the pins and the scales I had already epoxied popping off several times. I ended up just epoxying the pins for the scales and hoping it stays together over time. Desert ironwood and afzelia burl with nickel silver spacers. Blade is 3.5" long.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 15, 2019)

That’s a beautiful knife! Great work!


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 21, 2019)

Love the color


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 21, 2019)

That looks great Steve!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 23, 2019)

I am a fan. Great looking knife


----------



## DKMD (Dec 23, 2019)

Man, that’s about as good as it gets for me!


----------

